# New to the board



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi everyone. Just defected from Roadfly due to some unmentionable goings on over there. Complete BS, I might add. Those guys will get their day in court. Hey Dave, they deleted my posts supporting you! What a bunch of idiots. Anyway, glad to be here.


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> Hi everyone. Just defected from Roadfly due to some unmentionable goings on over there. Complete BS, I might add. Those guys will get their day in court. Hey Dave, they deleted my posts supporting you! What a bunch of idiots. Anyway, glad to be here.




Glad to see you here  We need a little livelyhood in the DIY section :rofl:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> Hi everyone. Just defected from Roadfly due to some unmentionable goings on over there. Complete BS, I might add. Those guys will get their day in court. Hey Dave, they deleted my posts supporting you! What a bunch of idiots. Anyway, glad to be here.




Welcome ALEV8, just got here myself.


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

avionics12 said:


> Glad to see you here  We need a little livelyhood in the DIY section :rofl:


2 questions: how do I change the avatar to a pic, and who did the MP3 glovebox adapter mod? I've seen a cable for the E46 that does it, but are pre-2003 E39 guys left out in the cold?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

ALEV8 said:


> Hi everyone. Just defected from Roadfly due to some unmentionable goings on over there. Complete BS, I might add. Those guys will get their day in court. Hey Dave, they deleted my posts supporting you! What a bunch of idiots. Anyway, glad to be here.




Nice to see familar names here :thumbup:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

humanoid said:


> Nice to see familar names here :thumbup:


You waited too long to jump ship. Roadfly has been up to NO good for years. I am surprised everyone was so shocked by the Dave Z issue.

Haven't you guys figured out yet that if Rev doesn't make a dime off something it will be considered breaking the rules.

Good to see some regulars making the move


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> You waited too long to jump ship. Roadfly has been up to NO good for years. I am surprised everyone was so shocked by the Dave Z issue.
> 
> Haven't you guys figured out yet that if Rev doesn't make a dime off something it will be considered breaking the rules.
> 
> Good to see some regulars making the move


Yep a few bad apples for sure!

You must be referring to this guy


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

humanoid said:


> Yep a few bad apples for sure!
> 
> You must be referring to this guy


HAHAHAHAHA it took me a few seconds to figure it out. Classic!!!


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey Alex, good to see you!! Welcome to the fest!!


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

Well, screw those guys. Good to see familiar faces. So who's doing mods over here? Is it always quiet over here?

How the hell do I chnge my avatar?


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

ALEV8 said:


> Well, screw those guys. Good to see familiar faces. So who's doing mods over here? Is it always quiet over here?
> 
> How the hell do I chnge my avatar?


You want info on mods?

What do you want to know?

There are a few Bfest guys with modded 540's.
DanB
Myself
Jimmy

Its a great car to mod, but be prepared to spend a ton of cash for a small dependable bump in power. The best bet, is to swap out the entire suspension system, followed by a new rear diff (LSD or ATBD) and then go enroll in a driver school.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> Well, screw those guys. Good to see familiar faces. So who's doing mods over here? Is it always quiet over here?
> 
> How the hell do I chnge my avatar?


Welcome. :hi: 
I think you'll find this a very social forum... exteme modding is minimal... Lots of good info when requested...

avatars aparently are given after 1000 posts... get busy dude!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

ALEV8 said:


> 2 questions: how do I change the avatar to a pic, and who did the MP3 glovebox adapter mod? I've seen a cable for the E46 that does it, but are pre-2003 E39 guys left out in the cold?


I believe you can buy a new $tereo from the 03's that has the aux input.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

ALEV8 said:


> Well, screw those guys. Good to see familiar faces. So who's doing mods over here? Is it always quiet over here?
> 
> How the hell do I chnge my avatar?


Mods did you say?
03 sport steering wheel 
MKII to MKIV ( Widscreen DVD) Navigation 
And, the big one Teknik bumpers, color side moudlings, high gloss trim, M5 folding mirrors and double glazed glass...

Oh! and Welcome!


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

ALEV8 said:


> Well, screw those guys. Good to see familiar faces. So who's doing mods over here? Is it always quiet over here?
> 
> How the hell do I chnge my avatar?


welcome and yes, avatars are allowed after 1000 posts. hang out in the lounge awhile and rack up the count.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Greetings and welcome to former RF contributors. Does this mean we won't be renewing our Inner Circle memberships? :thumbup: 

Regards....JL

BTW: DaveZ, please check your e-mail


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks! Wonder how hard it is to put Voice Recg. into my 99 540?$$ I have done most of the available mods, short of a new suspension and adding NAV. I should have the suspension by month's end (Bilstein/Eibach). I will be installing it myself, so we'll see how that goes. :bigpimp:


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> thanks! Wonder how hard it is to put Voice Recg. into my 99 540?$$ I have done most of the available mods, short of a new suspension and adding NAV. I should have the suspension by month's end (Bilstein/Eibach). I will be installing it myself, so we'll see how that goes. :bigpimp:


I have a SES module to let go cheap now that I have BT installed. Is your 540 wired for voice?


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

SRFast said:


> Greetings and welcome to former RF contributors. Does this mean we won't be renewing our Inner Circle memberships? :thumbup:
> 
> Regards....JL
> 
> Maybe we start an Outer Circle here? :angel:


----------



## e39bimmer (Oct 3, 2003)

I just jumped the roadfly ship (titantic). Hehehehehehehe!!!!

Dean
98 528/5


----------

